# Meet Jake!



## jprez1980 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some pics of Jake by popular demand.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Aww, just a little guy, how sweet!  He's so cute!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

OMGASH! He is too cute!! That is the colouring of my next chi I want! (YES! I want another one, except when I move out! )


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

that is really cutei want him lol


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

He's do adorable --i just want to eat him up!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my that one adorable pup!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Aw! I love him! He's so cute!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is cute. Ilike the tri-colored ones. I have one his name is Boo.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Jake is soo sweet!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg hes too cute 
love his colouring


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

he looks alot like my Niko.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...............Jake is a cutie.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

OK if I send my address and you send him to me? 
He is so adorable you are lucky


----------

